# Chiseling off a wa handle



## JoBone (Aug 23, 2020)

If you remove enough handles, you eventually run across some that need to be chiseled off. This most likely occurs with an epoxy attached custom handle, but a few others as well. As I don’t like adding too much heat to a blade, maybe I chisel a little more so than others.

Unfortunately, chiseling a handle off has some inherent risks to the blade. With time, I’ve found this method works best. Essentially, padding the blade correctly and securing it in a way that’s both stable and safe.

I’ve found a combo of tape and paper work best for padding with stainless blades, minimal tape or just paper with KU and soft iron. Tape on KU can peel off the coating.

For securing, I find clamps and a few 1.5” turning stock works the best. I think pictures are better than my words, so here’s a few photos.


----------



## drsmp (Aug 23, 2020)

Cool setup! Too bad that handle wouldn’t knock off. Would have been pretty nice once sanded to Octagonal


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 23, 2020)

I like that, will have to try it out. I usually take it to a 36g belt and stop when I hit epoxy lol.


----------



## inferno (Aug 24, 2020)

i usually just put the handle in a vise and crack it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2020)

I put the knife (well padded/protected) in a vise and chisel the handle off from the butt end. To prevent a forward slide onto the blade face I keep the handle up against the vise jaws. This works super easy but if you don't have a vice I can see where JoBone's method would work great.


----------

